# Gehäuse Lüfter extern



## Marc W. (14. September 2007)

*Gehäuse Lüfter extern*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe inetresse an einem Gehäuselüfter, welchen ich so auf meinen Schreibtisch stellen kann. Gibt es einen Adapter für die Steckdose, oder kann ich das nur mit einem eingeschlatenen PC realisieren?

Ich hab mich schon ein wenig umgeschaut, dass einzige was ich gefunde habe war dies:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat da jemand noch was? EIn Freund meinte bei COnrad gab es mal ein Gestell mit normalen Adpater für die Steckdose fürn 80mm Lüfter, aber gibts anscheinend nich mehr...


----------



## Gollum (14. September 2007)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Extern*

was du brauchst ist ein einfaches 12v netzteil.
daran musst du dann nurnoch einen 3 pin molex löten.
z.b. das:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Stecker-Netzteil...ryZ10650QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
musst nur selber wissen wieviel milliampere das gerät haben muss.
also wieviel watt dein lüfter verbraucht.

oder alternativ kannst du ein altes pc netzteil verwenden, wenn du es kurzschließt(2 kontakte verbinden) läuft es auch ohne mainboard


----------



## Marbus16 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Extern*



Gollum schrieb:


> oder alternativ kannst du ein altes pc netzteil verwenden, wenn du es kurzschließt(2 kontakte verbinden) läuft es auch ohne mainboard


Die Netzteile müssen aber auf jeder Leitung belastet werden, nicht nur auf der 12V/5V-Schiene


----------



## Gollum (17. September 2007)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter Extern*

wieso müssen sie auf jeder leitung belastet werden?
ich nutze oft alte netzteile nur auf der 12v schiene, und hatte damit noch null probleme.
mein testnetzteil (350w noname) läuft so schon sehr lange.


----------



## HeNrY (17. September 2007)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter extern*

dito, so betreib ich paar lüfter für meine WaKü


----------



## Marbus16 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter extern*

jomisch, weiß jetzt nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen habe, allerdings sollte man eben alle Schienen gering belastet werden - so schreibt es die Bauform der Netzteile quasi vor.


----------



## Friday (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter extern*

Das liegt daran, daß es sich um primärgetaktete Schlatnetzteile handelt, deren Regler als Eingangsgröße die Ausgangsspannung und als Ausgangsgröße das Impuls-Pausenverhältnis der Eingangsspannung des Trafos liefert. Es wird also die Energie geregelt, die in den Trafo hineingeleitet wird. Da immer mindestens ein kleines Bischen Energie zugeführt werden muß, muß auch immer etwas Energie abgeleitet werden.
In den NTs gibt es aber aus genau diesem Grunde für jede Ausgangsspannung einen Lastwiderstand der diese Energie in Wärme umwandelt. Im "Leerlauf" arbeitet das NT dann aber nicht mehr richtig sauber und die Spannung stimmt nicht so genau.
Für einen Lüfter wäre das aber nicht wirklich wichtig.


----------

